# Grocery Store Wars



## ChariotsofFire (Feb 4, 2011)

Not sure if this is a rehash, but I thought it was funny....

[video=youtube;hVrIyEu6h_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hVrIyEu6h_E&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## jjraby (Feb 5, 2011)

I throughly enjoyed that... good stuff


----------



## EverReforming (Feb 5, 2011)

Hehe! That was great.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 5, 2011)

hilarious!

and TRUE.


----------

